# Pro-Kit and alignment problems



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Well I went back home and a buddy and I installed the springs and the car looks great. So we ended up going to 3 alignment places before anyone would do it. Everyone was like the car is too low and when doing the alignment the front was too low and the beam shot across the front would not go from head to head. Anyway the last place I was actually watchiong them bring the car in and they were like nope the car is too low we cant bring it up on the ramp. What? Because of the side sills they will hit. anyway I got them to try angain and let me go into the shop and watch and it went up the ramp so they were able to actually align it. So I was just wondering if anyone has had problems getting it aligned with the springs.

Tim


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope! Not me...
Sears took care of me quite nicely!
As a matter of fact, they will give you
free unlimited re-alignments during the first
6 months of your initial alignment. I've 
already been back once due to the car
"settling." Oh, btw...no probs with getting
it on the rack, and I have Sportlines.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I cant imagine mine with sportlines. It would be slammed. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I had a 72 firebird they couldn't get on a rack. There are shops that have new racks that will take any car. Find a alignment shop that's connected with a body shop.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Its done. I had it aligned.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Its done. I had it aligned. *


I didn't have a problem finding a place to align my integra, I have H&R and it's low.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Its done. I had it aligned. *


Buddy, what do you do in the snow or do you just keep it off the streets?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Well I have 2 other cars co i could drive them which i plan to if the roads suck.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Well I have 2 other cars co i could drive them which i plan to if the roads suck. *


Last year I used the all weathers that came on the car. This year I`m going with snow tires. Hard to be cool with winter tires though


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

i went to a shop to get an alignment and when i got it back my steering wheel was crooked. so i took it back and they tried again. they told me, that because i dropped my car the alignment changed. and to fix the alignment the steering wheel. i think they are full of crap so im gonna pay for nissan to do it during my next oil change.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *i went to a shop to get an alignment and when i got it back my steering wheel was crooked. so i took it back and they tried again. they told me, that because i dropped my car the alignment changed. and to fix the alignment the steering wheel. i think they are full of crap so im gonna pay for nissan to do it during my next oil change. *


 They are full of crap. Centering your steering wheel is part of aligning your car. You mean lowered your car? Yes that could change the alignment. but they can center the steering wheel if they know what there doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

i knew they were full of crap but thats what i get for trying to get a bargain. im bringing it to nissan anyway.


----------

